# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ماهو توقيت CET  ?  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## جولاي

السلام عليكم  
ماهو توقيت CET  وكم الفرق بينه وبين توقيت السعودية ؟  
اذا الان الساعة 11  ليلا في توقيت السعودية  
فكم هي الان بتوقيت CET  ?   
WITH MY BEST REGARDS

----------


## chaffari

لدي شرف ان اكون اول من يجاوبك CET - Central European Time هو GMT+1 يعني اذا التوقيت في السعودية العاشرة فهو يكون الثامنة تحياتي من تونس :Good:

----------


## جولاي

ربي يعيشك اخي الكريم وشكرا برشاا على ردك الراقي   
الفرق بين توقيت السعودية و GMT هو ثلاث ساعاات   
بمعنى اذا كان توقيت الجي ام تي 6 مساء يكون التوقيت في السعودية 9 مساء   
توقيت السعودية = GMT + 3  
انت تقول انه لازم اضيف ساعة الى توقيت الجي ام تي يعني راح يكون الفرق ساعتين بين توقيت 
السعودية وتوقيت CET > هذا ما فهمته من ردك .  
بمعنى ان الفرق بين توقيت السعودية و GMT هو ثلاث ساعاات  
والفرق بين توقيت السعودية و CET هو سااعتين   
ولكن   
فضلا شوف هذا الرابط ضع المؤشر على فرنسا مثلا تجد توقيتها على CET وانظر الى الوقت  
ثم ضعه على السعودية راح تجد ان الفرق هو ساعة واحده فقط ما ادري كيف صارت هذي  :Frown:    ClockLink.com - Free Flash World Clock 
والله مشكلة الوقت عقدتني برشاا  :Frown:

----------


## chaffari

> ربي يعيشك اخي الكريم وشكرا برشاا على ردك الراقي   
> الفرق بين توقيت السعودية و GMT هو ثلاث ساعاات   
> بمعنى اذا كان توقيت الجي ام تي 6 مساء يكون التوقيت في السعودية 9 مساء   
> توقيت السعودية = GMT + 3  
> انت تقول انه لازم اضيف ساعة الى توقيت الجي ام تي يعني راح يكون الفرق ساعتين بين توقيت 
> السعودية وتوقيت CET > هذا ما فهمته من ردك .  
> بمعنى ان الفرق بين توقيت السعودية و GMT هو ثلاث ساعاات  
> والفرق بين توقيت السعودية و CET هو سااعتين   
> ولكن   
> ...

 صحيح كل مل قلته لكن لا تنسى ان فرنسا تستخدم التوقيت الصيفي الآن يعني وقت فرنسا في الشتاء GMT+1 و وقت فرنسا في الصيف ابتداءا من آخر شهر مارس الى حدود اكتوبر هو GMT+2  تقبل ودي :Eh S(7):

----------

